# UKC Cochise



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

*I love working my dogs, to see the change in their bodies. I normally work my UKC GRCH hard during the off season, or when I decide they are not showing for a couple of months. Cochise gets to enjoy this condition for about another month, then in Jan. its back to the UKC show ring and a couple more pounds lol.

quick shot of Co yesterday and about a month ago*


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

nice dog brother =) beautiful structure!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

beautiful dog!:woof:


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

Beautiful! Very nice.


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks! Just wanted to post some pics to show he is not a AmBully and that UKC dogs can be in shape as well lol.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

He's freaking gorgeous


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Very cute!

Just curious though, why do you pack on lbs for the UKC ring.
A good judge will appreciate an APBT looking the way they are supposed to look.
Of course, the judges who only see out of shape dogs and nothing else are more accustomed to putting them up, but the only way to change that is to show properly conditioned dogs.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Geez BTK, he's GrCH?? I just can't see it...HA! 

I love that dang Dog!! Cochise for Prez!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Heck yes. Show that dog fit! Then maybe mine wont look so out-of-place! LOL


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

very cute=)


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey Patch, 

I like to show him with more muscle mass, not fat. The third pic shows Co with hard muscle just not as lean, that's about his UKC weight. I agree with your account on judges, I don't show Cochise fat or obese and always recieve compliments on his condition, but not as lean as he is currently. Next year aside from Top Ten he should wrap up all his titles OB, WP and DJ, as well is his health tests Penn Hipp and Cardiac (by a cardiologist). Sounds selfish but I like him about 2 to 3 pounds heavier when showing. 

As long as he isn't rolling we are good , he is high energy and has above average drive so conditioning is easy and he can go up or down in weight in about a week depending on what protein he is on any given week.

J flowers Thanks, maybe VP but not Prez lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He is def one fine looking boy!!!


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

Baha lol,

Matrix use to tell me the same thing, show a fit dog! I use to love showing against Morpheus, Lily, Persophone and that big Buddha boy when I would travel to MS or TX many many years ago lol.

He still has a tuck when shown, but his waist is definitely a little more round. You are right the obese overweight dogs should not be put up IMO either. The dog should appear athletic, I will show him in December as he is now, hopefully even a little more lean and ripped!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

BullyTheKid said:


> J flowers Thanks, maybe VP but not Prez lol


if it was shantel, it'd be Opha for Prez and Cochise for VP...HAHA!

Hey, how tall is "C" at the withers? And show lbs at show weight?


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

Just shy of 19 inches and 58 lbs 3rd pic, now he is probably 54 or 55, pictured in the 1st 2 pics.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Okay...so he's a Pitterstaff or "classic Bully". Figured as much...I'm telling you; you have an eye for dogs man!


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks!

The Classic class is just pretty much a Pitterstaff class I guess, but until they don't call it a bully Co can't go lol! I was never more shocked in my life than when someone called him a AmBully lol. I was ready to scrap and heck I'm Bully the Kid lol!

I just don't like the hinting that Co was a mix lol, I mean his last 3 generations were DNA VIP on their UKC paperwork as will his lol, no AmBully in this boy!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

BullyTheKid said:


> The Classic class is just pretty much a Pitterstaff class I guess, but until they don't call it a bully Co can't go lol!


HAHA!! don't let SemperFi hear you say that :thumbsup:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Booty! Cochise is a beautiful boy! ima come steal him!
he can be vice prez to opha
opha is also coming to live with me..
so ...
ima steal em both on my trip  heehee


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Cochise is the hotness. I love him!!!!!


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

Wondered where you were Co thought Opha had permanently replaced him lol!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

BullyTheKid said:


> Wondered where you were Co thought Opha had permanently replaced him lol!


NEVER. Cochise was my first true love. :love2:

Cochise + Shantel = Forever.


----------

